# Les différences entre Insider Preview et Cumulative Update for Windows 11



## Ledvyc (24 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir qu'elles sont les différences entre :
Windows 11 Insider Preview 25206.1000 (rs_prerelease) arm64 > https://uupdump.net/selectlang.php?id=e857b3c1-9003-4848-8ffe-e05725d5a537 
Windows 11 Insider Preview 10.0.22622.601 (ni_release) arm64 > https://uupdump.net/selectlang.php?id=212b36a6-4071-43d9-b030-2d2c4ca0dff1 Cumulative Update for Windows 11 (22000.1042) arm6  > https://uupdump.net/selectlang.php?id=bf086200-ee8b-4021-bf78-d3be58e8dd05 
Je voudrais télécharger la dernière version de Windows 11 arm pour créer une VM avec Parallels Desktop.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

Cordialement


----------



## edenpulse (24 Septembre 2022)

Cumulative update c’est une grosse mise a jour a partir d’une version antérieure de Windows 11 déjà installée.

Tu souhaites la dernière version, la dernière stable ou la dernière en beta développeur?

Les différences builds sont toutes linkées ici.

Uupdump permet de créer des iso avec les versions insider, sinon tu peux simplement aller sur le site de Microsoft pour télécharger la version ARM de Windows 11.


----------



## Locke (24 Septembre 2022)

Ledvyc a dit:


> Je voudrais télécharger la dernière version de Windows 11 arm pour créer une VM avec Parallels Desktop.


Tu oublies complètement cette possibilité avec ton iMac 24" M1,  tu devras te contenter de la version qu'à installer Parallels Desktop et attendre une éventuelle mise à jour.

En plus, tu ne dois pas savoir comment fonctionne la création d'un fichier .iso qui ne peut pas être utilisé avec un processeur M1 ! Allez, une grosse lecture dans le monde PC pour clarifier la situation... https://lecrabeinfo.net/uup-dump-telecharger-tous-les-iso-de-windows-11-ou-10.html ...en fin de lecture, tu auras compris que l'on ne télécharge pas un fichier .iso. C'est très bien expliqué à partir de l'étape 12.


----------



## edenpulse (24 Septembre 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Tu oublies complètement cette possibilité avec ton iMac 24" M1, tu devras te contenter de la version qu'à installer Parallels Desktop et attendre une éventuelle mise à jour.


Euh pourquoi ? Je l’ai déjà fait de cette manière hein…



Locke a dit:


> on ne télécharge pas un fichier .iso


Non effectivement on télécharge un script qui permet d’en créer un. Mais on obtiens bien un iso à la fin.


----------



## Locke (24 Septembre 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> Non effectivement on télécharge un script qui permet d’en créer un. Mais on obtiens bien un iso à la fin.


Oui, mais depuis une version de Windows fonctionnelle, que ce soit depuis un vrai PC ou dans une machine virtuelle. Le script téléchargé qui est compressé est inutilisable dans une version de macOS.


edenpulse a dit:


> Euh pourquoi ? Je l’ai déjà fait de cette manière hein…


Tu as fait quoi exactement ?


----------



## edenpulse (24 Septembre 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Oui, mais depuis une version de Windows fonctionnelle, que ce soit depuis un vrai PC ou dans une machine virtuelle.


Nope. Pas du tout.
Voici ce que tu obtiens, un zip (quand tu as coché les bonnes cases) qui contient ces scripts qui permettent de télécharger les composants et créer un ISO parfaitement fonctionnel.








Locke a dit:


> Tu as fait quoi exactement ?



Sélectionné la build qui m'intéressait, créer l'iso qui va bien, soit utiliser cet ISO pour mettre à jour la VM, soit créer une VM à partir de cet ISO fraichement crée.


----------



## Ledvyc (24 Septembre 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> Cumulative update c’est une grosse mise a jour a partir d’une version antérieure de Windows 11 déjà installée.
> 
> Tu souhaites la dernière version, la dernière stable ou la dernière en beta développeur?
> 
> ...


Merci pour cette info   
Je voudrai la dernière version insider car Windows 11 (arm) n'est pas vraiment sortie.


----------



## Ledvyc (24 Septembre 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> Nope. Pas du tout.
> Voici ce que tu obtiens, un zip (quand tu as coché les bonnes cases) qui contient ces scripts qui permettent de télécharger les composants et créer un ISO parfaitement fonctionnel.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 267301
> ...


Oui, c'est exactement ça


----------



## Ledvyc (24 Septembre 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Tu oublies complètement cette possibilité avec ton iMac 24" M1,  tu devras te contenter de la version qu'à installer Parallels Desktop et attendre une éventuelle mise à jour.
> 
> En plus, tu ne dois pas savoir comment fonctionne la création d'un fichier .iso qui ne peut pas être utilisé avec un processeur M1 ! Allez, une grosse lecture dans le monde PC pour clarifier la situation... https://lecrabeinfo.net/uup-dump-telecharger-tous-les-iso-de-windows-11-ou-10.html ...en fin de lecture, tu auras compris que l'on ne télécharge pas un fichier .iso. C'est très bien expliqué à partir de l'étape 12.


J'ai déjà installé le Windows 11 (arm) que j'ai téléchargé sur Uupdump mais c'est la version
Windows 11 Insider Preview 25206.1000 (rs_prerelease) arm64​Est-ce bien la dernière version en date ?


----------



## edenpulse (24 Septembre 2022)

Ledvyc a dit:


> Je voudrai la dernière version insider car Windows 11 (arm) n'est pas vraiment sortie.


Oublie pas que c'est des versions insider, donc *instables* (et crois moi, elles le sont) et ces versions ne sont pas plus "sorties" que les autres.

Si tu n'est pas clairement sûr de ce que tu fais, utilise la version de Windows 11 fournie par Parallels et met à jour au besoin via l'utilitaire intégré à Windows.

Pourquoi souhaites-tu spécifiquement installer ces versions instables?


----------



## Ledvyc (24 Septembre 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> Oublie pas que c'est des versions insider, donc *instables* (et crois moi, elles le sont) et ces versions ne sont pas plus "sorties" que les autres.
> 
> Si tu n'est pas clairement sûr de ce que tu fais, utilise la version de Windows 11 fournie par Parallels et met à jour au besoin via l'utilitaire intégré à Windows.
> 
> Pourquoi souhaites-tu spécifiquement installer ces versions instables?


Oui, je suis sûr de ce que je fais.
J'ai déjà installé Windows 11 en version Insider avec cette version qui fonctionne pas trop mal :
Windows 11 Insider Preview 25206.1000 (rs_prerelease) arm64​Mais est-ce bien la dernière à jour ?

Car j'ai vu aussi celle-ci :
Windows 11 Insider Preview 10.0.22622.601 (ni_release) arm64​


----------



## edenpulse (24 Septembre 2022)

Tu réalises que les numéros que tu as envoyé sont strictement les même? 






La dernière version Insider c'est celle là. Et oui, c'est la 25206


----------



## Ledvyc (24 Septembre 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> Tu réalises que les numéros que tu as envoyé sont strictement les même?
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 267303
> 
> ...


Ok, pardon c'était celle-ci :  Windows 11 Insider Preview 10.0.22622.601 (ni_release) arm64
"Je me suis trompé c'est pour de la AMD64" 
Ok, merci pour la réponse 

Tu m'as demandé pourquoi je n'ai pas téléchargé l'iso sur le site officiel de Microsoft tout simplement parce que Windows et en langue Anglaise


----------



## Locke (24 Septembre 2022)

Pourquoi se prendre la tête, alors que Parallels Desktop propose bien la dernière version ? Exemple dans ma nouvelle machine virtuelle que je viens d'installer...


----------



## edenpulse (24 Septembre 2022)

Locke a dit:


> ue Parallels Desktop propose bien la dernière version,


Plutôt Windows, qui propose les dernières version  
Mais oui, t'as entièrement raison @Locke


----------



## Ledvyc (24 Septembre 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Pourquoi se prendre la tête, alors que Parallels Desktop propose bien la dernière version, exemple dans ma machine virtuelle que je viens d'installer...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 267311


Pourquoi, parce-que il m'est les paramètres par défaut de Parallels Desktop que je n'aime pas et on ne peut pas le changer avant l'installation


----------



## edenpulse (24 Septembre 2022)

Ledvyc a dit:


> Pourquoi, parce-que il m'est les paramètres par défaut de Parallels Desktop que je n'aime pas et on ne peut pas le changer avant l'installation


Au pire tu peux bien les changer après. Ca change rien.


----------



## Ledvyc (24 Septembre 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> Au pire tu peux bien les changer après. Ca change rien.


Non, non car si on laisse comme ça il met des fichiers partagés de Windows sur le bureau du Mac, c'est la galère après pour les supprimés même si on désactive dans les options de Parallels Desktop.


----------



## edenpulse (24 Septembre 2022)

Ben t'as juste 2 cases à désactiver, je l'ai fait encore hier, sans soucis...


----------



## Ledvyc (24 Septembre 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> Ben t'as juste 2 cases à désactiver, je l'ai fait encore hier, sans soucis...


Pour tant moi j'avais désactivé le partage puis les fichiers sont restés sur le bureau, donc c'est bizarre !
Tu as décoché quoi exactement ?


----------



## edenpulse (24 Septembre 2022)

juste à décocher ça.


----------



## Ledvyc (24 Septembre 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 267323
> 
> 
> juste à décocher ça.


Oui, c'est ce que j'avais fait.
Je referai un test plus tard.
Merci encore pour l'aide


----------



## Locke (24 Septembre 2022)

Ledvyc a dit:


> Oui, c'est ce que j'avais fait.
> Je referai un test plus tard.
> Merci encore pour l'aide


Il n'y a pas que dans Partage, regarde aussi en-dessous dans Applications.


----------



## Ledvyc (24 Septembre 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Il n'y a pas que dans Partage, regarde aussi en-dessous dans Applications.


D'accord merci


----------

